# المنتديات الأردنية > العشائر الأردنية >  عشيرة الحياري, من اشهر عشائر السلط

## احساس المطر

عشيرة من اشهر عشائر السلط في الاردن اختلفت الروايات حول نسبهم فذكر علي الطاهر انهم من العراق من بني عبس ....
ويدعي الحيارات في سوريا انهم من ذرية حيار بن مارج من الاشراف ....
وذكر عمر رضا كحالة انهم من من الفخر من قبيلة النعيم .....
ولكن المحققين المتأخرين ذكروا انتسابهم الى الامير ( حيّار بن مهنا بن عيسى من آل فضل من ربيعة من طيء أمير بادية الشام ، آلت اليه الامارة* بعد موت أخيه فياض سنة 762هـ نقض طاعة سلاطين مصر والشام سنة 765هـ وابتعد في القفر وعاد سنة 775هـ فاسقر الى ان مات سنة 777هـ ....
فالحياري نسبة الى حيار الفضلي الامير الذي ورث الإمارة على آل فضل وما شملهم من عرب دخلو في حمايتهم وحلفهم وقد وضع بطريق الخطأ نقطة على قبره فصار الأسم الحياري وقد قاموا بتوثيق هذا الخطأ وعوائل الحياري هي نفسها عوائل الأمير حيار .
فآل الحياري في الاردن تعود بنسبها إلى الأمير حيار بن مهنا من الفضل بن ربيعة من طيء ، وآل مهنا كما وصفهم ابن فضل الله العمري في كتابه مسالك الأبصار في ممالك المصار : سادات العرب..
وآل ربيعة هم أصحاب الإمرة في العرب منذ العهد الأيوبي ممتدا عبر المماليك والعثمانيين.
وكان آل ربيعة الطائيون يعرفون باسماء رؤسائهم ( آل فضل ) ( آل مرا ) ( آل عيسى ) ( آل مهنا ) ( آل حيّار ) ( آل ابو ريشة ) وكان استنادهم الى الادلة الآتية :
1- ما يرويه كبارهم من انهم من فضل من طيء .
2- ما ذكره حمد الجاسر من انتسابهم الى آل حيار من طيء .
3- اعتراف الاتراك بحكم الامير ابو ريشة وكان آخر من وضع الريشة من ربيعة هو رجب بن رستم من فرع الدلاوة من عشائر الحياري .
4- ذكر الدباغ ان من احفاد آل فضل بن ربيعة الامراء ابو ريشة والحياري 
وقد كان لآل حيار حيّز ليس في حمص وحماة وحوران فقط بل امتدوا جنوبا واستقلوا باسمهم ووصلوا جنوب الاردن ...
وقد نقل عربيات عن السخاوي في كتابه " التبر المسبوك " 
انه في عام 854هـ استقر محمد بن طوقان ابن نعير بامرة العرب بعد عزل ابن عمه العجل بن قرقماس بن حسين بن نعير ثم عزل بعد ايام ززوعين ابن عمه غنام لكنه عزل وكتب باستقرار محمد بن طوقان بن نعير ونعير هو ابن الامير حيار ...
وهذا يدل ان آل طوقان العشيرة الشهيرة في نابلس هم ابناء نعير مما يدل على نسب ثابت بين آل الحياري وآل طوقان وكلاهما ينتسب الى ارومة طائية عريقة في النسب .
1-أورد أبو فردة في كتاب " من تاريخ القبائل في فلسطين والأردن " ما قاله الحاج محمد فلاح الحياري ( أبو فلاح):
الحيارات هم :
1- أبناء أحمد:
أـ محمــــــد
ب ـ عبد الله
ج ـ فارس : ومنهم آل بزبز
2ـ الفقير : وهم من عائلة أبو دلو في منطقة إربد
3ـ الشيّاد : من فلسطين
4ـ صباح : من فلسطين
5ـ أبو عابد : من فلسطين – منطقة أريحا.
ثم أورد أبو فردة رواية الأستاذ تيسير الحياري:
آل الحياري من أمراء الشام ويقسمون إلى :
1ـ العبداللات (عبد الله) :
أ ـ آل مرعي : منهم عليان باشا
ب ـ آل العجل 
2ـ الفوارسة : منهم آل بزبز
3ـ العواطلة : منهم علي باشا الحياري
4ـ شقور : من العبداللات ( عبد الله)
5 ـ العوابدة : دخل فيهم آل أحمد العبيد ، وآل السعيد المهملية ، ويقال إن هؤلاء من أريحا.
ولهم شجرة نسب محفوظة لدى ( محمد بن فلاح بن عبدالرحمن الحياري ) وقد اوردها صاحب كتاب من تاريخ القبائل في الادن وفلسطين 
ثم يضيف أبو فردة: ذكر الدباغ أن آل العابد من أحفاد آل الفضل بن ربيعة ، قلتُ : لوجود فرع في النعيمات يسمى ( البو حيار ) ظنوا أنهم منهم ، وتشابه الأسماء ليس دليلا على النسب ، كما أن عز الدين أبا حمره ليس له عقب ، وحمراء هي ابنته كما هو معلوم .
أما الحياري : فهم نسبة للأمير حيار بن مهنا أحد أمراء العرب في بادية الشام .
فالحيارات في السلط ينسبون إلى هذا الأمير ، وقد كان أميرا لآل فضل في بلاد الشام ، بل كان أميرا للعرب كافة ، وقد استقر هؤلاء الأمراء في سلمية من أعمال حمص وانتشروا في منطاق حماه وغيرها ، وكان ممن ينزل بها آل نعيم أو عشائر النعيمات ، وكان آل ربيعة الطائيون يعرفون بأسماء رؤسائهم ، ( آل الفضل ) ، و(آل مرا ، و( آل مهنا ) ، و ( آل عيسى ) ، و ( آل حيار ) ، و ( آل أبو رشة ).
وقد كانت عانة على شط الفرات مقرا لإقامة الأمير فياض بن عساف بن حسين بن نعير بن حيار بن مهنا ، وكان يلقب ( الحياري أبو ريشة )..........
يقول أبو فردة : الذين في وادي موسى الفضول .
وقد كان لآل حيار حيز ووجود ليس في منطقة حمص وحماة بل امتدوا جنوبا ، واستقلوا باسمهم ووصلوا إلى جنوب الأردن
ثم ينقل أبو فردة عن روكس بن زائد العزيزي صاحب معلمة التراث الأردني :
" ذكر لي أحد كبار الحيارات أنهم من فضل وهو ابن ربيعة من قبيلة طيء ، ومن آل الفضل الأمير حيار بن مهنا بن عيسى الذي له ننتسب.
وقد كان عليان السالم الحياري أحد مخاتير حارة الأكراد في السلط عام 1913 ، وقد وصل إلى مرتبة باشا ، وكان من أكبر الملاكين والتجار في الأردن

(*)امارة عرب الحياري**: تمتد امارة الأمير فياض الحياري من شمال دمشق وحتى مشارف حلب إلى تدمر شرقا وبلاد حمص وحماة غربا ، وكانت السلمية مقره. 
(**)عرب الحياري: من زعمائها الأمير فياض الحياري ، و الامير مدلج بن ظاهر الحياري، وسلطان عبدالله الطوقان، وأحمد بن الحوري الطوقان، وقد تسمت باسماء مشايخها على عصور مختلفة: الحيار والطوقان والموالي وابو ريشة والمهنا والعيسى والفضل والفاعور ودخل فيها بعضا من النعيمات وجميعها طائية. 



*2-كتاب تاريخ شرقي الأردن وقبائلها لفردريك ج بيك في الفصل الثاني عن قبائل منطقة البلقاء وعشائر الصلت :*
*الحيارات* 
تنتسب هذه العشيرة الى جدها الاول (حيار بن مهنا الثاني بن عيسى بن مهنا الاول بن حديثة بن عقبة بن فضل بن ربيعة الطائي). ويقصون الرواية التالية عن انفسهم :
يقلون اسس هذه العشيرة 3 اخوة هاجروا الى السلط من قرية صمد وايدون من اعمال عجلون (شمال الاردن) قبل 150 سنة تقربا والتي هاجوروا اليها بالاصل من بادية حماة بسورية. ويوجد لهم اقارب في قريتي صمد وايدون يقال لهم فيها (الدلاوة).
وينقسم الحيارات إلى ثلاث فرق:
1ـ العبدلات : يتبعون عشيرتي العربيات والدبابسة 
2ـ العواطلة 3ـ الفوارس ( العواطلة والفوارس يتبعون الحياصات)
عدد نفوسهم 150 نسمة تقريبا
أما قضية تبعيتهم للعربيات والحياصات وغيرهم ، فذلك لأزمان بعيدة كان الناس بحاجة للتحالف والتجمع لدرأ الأخطار.


*3-. جاء في كتاب بلادنا فلسطين لمصطفى مراد الدباغ :*

ومن عشائر السلط : ... والحيارات نسبة الى جدهم " حيار " الذي كان أميرا على العرب في عام 752 هـ نزلوا السلط من قريتي صمد وإيدون من أعمال إربد والحياريون من " طيء" من القحطانية راجع ما كتبناه عنهم وعن أبناء عمهم في فلسطين وغيرها في الجزء الاول القسم الاول من هذا الكتاب. 
ومن أمراء الحياريين " مدلج بن ظاهر الحياري" أمير عرب الشام وقد كان ذا قوة وبطش يمسك الدرهم من الفضة بإصبعيه ويفركه فيذهب نقشه ويفت الحنطة بين أصابعه مات عام 945 هـ ، في قرية من قرى حماة. 
ويقول مصطفى الدباغ :
من أحفاد آل الفضل بن ربيعة الأمراء : أبو ريشة وطوقان و الحياري و العابد و الفاعور وكعوش في قضاء صفد ، ومنهم في وادي موسى وفي الأغوار /دير علا ، وآل الريماوي ، وعرب العيسى والفحيلية والخريفات ـ طبرية

*4-كتاب "ال ربيعة الطائيون" لمؤلفه العراقي فرحان احمد*
يقول المؤلف العراقي فرحان احمد سعيد في كتابه ال ربيعه الطائيون ان عشيرة الحيارات تعود بنسبها الى الامير حيار بن مهنا بن عيسى بن مهنا ...بن فضل ....بن ربيعه الطائي تسلم امارة العرب من ابيه الامير مهنا واورثها الى ابنه الامير شمس الدين محمد نعير واستلمها منه ابنه الامير يوسف الملقب .بالعجل .جد ال العجل الحياري الحاليين .. والحيارات وال ابو ريشه والطوقانوالريماوي والصنابحه والفاعور والنعيمات والبو حيار في العراق وسوريا وبعض من عرب الموالي ينتسبون الى ال فضل من ربيعه ال طي وكان مقرهم مدينة سلميه في سوريا ومشهد عانه في العراق وقد قاتل الامير عيسى جد الامير حيار الى جانب السلطان قطز ضد المغول في معركة عين جالوت وقلده السلطان ريشه من ذهب وضعها على عمامته تقديرا لشجاعته وقومه في القتال واستمرت امارة ال الحياري وابنائهم حتى بعد سيطرة العثمانيين الذين في النهايه انهوا هذه الاماره وتفرق ابنائها في انحاء سوريا والعراق والاردن وفلسطين ومنهم عسيرة الحيارات بافخاذها المعروفه بالسلط حاليا 


*5- كتاب عشائر شمالي الأردن المنشور عام 1990 لمؤلفه محمود محسن فالح مهيدات :*

أبو دلو ( الدلاوه ) : يعود نسب هؤلاء إلى عشائر الحياري التي تسكن السلط ، وهم أكراد قدموا مع جيش محمد الفاتح العثماني وأقاموا في سوريا وشمال تركيا ثم نزحوا إلى السلط ، وسكن فرع منهم في صمد إحدى قرى إربد ، ويقطن قسم آخر منهم في الصريح وإيدون.
ويضيف أبو فردة عن الدلاوة نقلا عن فرحان أحمد سعيد صاحب كتاب آل ربيعة الطائيون : في القرن السابع عشر اعترف الأتراك بحكم الأمير أبو ريشة في منطقة نفوذه من الرقة إلى عانة ، وأطلقوا على المنطقة اسم لواء ربيعة ، وآخر من كان يضع الريشة الذهبية في مقدمة عمامته فب بلدة الحديقة هو رجب بن رستم بن أحمد بن محمد بن عباس بك بن شبيب بن علي بك من فرع الدلاوة

----------


## معاذ ملحم

مشكوره يا حلا 

 :Icon31:

----------

